# gründe Designing mini Firma brauche dabei Hilfe



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

Brauche Hilfe beim gründen einer 3D Designing Firma und das Problem ist dass ich kein kapital habe und dass ich nur ein 3D  Designing Programm habe und das heißt Google Sketch UP und ich möchte gerne wissen ob ich noch andere Programme Brauche. Bei meiner Firma brauche ich noch Produktionsmaschinen um meine 3D Modelle auch mall produzieren kann und möchte wissen welche Maschinen ich brauche.

danke im voraus von MegaDesigns


----------



## Kai008 (11. April 2010)

Sollten wir vorher nicht noch darkframe bei der Einrichtung seiner Bäckerei helfen? 
Mal ne Frage, hast du die Handelsschule/-akademie oder etwas vergleichbares abgeschlossen?
In den Thread, der zurecht ins Fun-Forum verschoben wurde, wurde dir bereits Blender genannt.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (11. April 2010)

Heym



Kai008 hat gesagt.:


> In den Thread, der zurecht ins Fun-Forum verschoben wurde, wurde dir bereits Blender genannt.



Darf ich den mal sehen :-D?


Da du von einer "Firma" gesprochen hast; an welche Unternehmensform denkst du eigentlich GENAU ?

mfg

bo


----------



## Cromon (11. April 2010)

Das mit den Maschinen hängt ja auch davon ab, was du für Modelle erstellst. Es dürfte ja wohl auch dir einleuchten, dass du für einen Laptop andere Materialien und Werkzeuge benötigst als für ein Brot.


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

ich habe mini Firma geschrieben weil das eigentlich eine Schülerfirma ist  und ich habe Ahnung was ich in einem betrieb alles machen muss denn ich hab alle zwei Wochen in der schule eine Seminar wo man es uns Betriebswirtschaft beibringt und mein alter ist 15 . also ich möchte Felgen und Fahrräder herstellen


----------



## Cromon (11. April 2010)

Mit Unternehmensform war wohl eher so etwas gedacht wie GmbH, Einzelfirma, Kollektivgesellschaft, AG, ...

Einfach so mal eine Frage am Rande:
Wie planst du das ganze zu finanzieren? Ist dir bewusst was Gerätschaften und Programme kosten?


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (11. April 2010)

Bevor es ein Moderator macht, achte doch auf Groß/Kleinschreibung 


"mini Firma" gibt es als Unternehmensform nicht!
Schülerfirma habe ich noch nie gehört.

Und mit 15 wird es schwer, da es dann deine Eltern betragen müssen.

mfg

bo


----------



## Kai008 (11. April 2010)

bergonline hat gesagt.:


> Darf ich den mal sehen :-D?



Klar.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/fun-forum/358342-firma-brauche-hilfe.html


Kannst du mir dass vielleicht näher erklären. Laut deinen Profil bist du ja "Firmenchef". Willst du jetzt ne echte Firma gründen? Willst du nur ein "virtuelle" Firma gründen? (Also rein für die Schule?)


----------



## Cromon (11. April 2010)

Hier mal so ein paar Beispiele:
http://www.lichtblick4d.com/shop/index.php?cPath=78&osCsid=5ede0271171a101fc990aead9161d7ea
http://www.lichtblick4d.com/shop/index.php?cPath=123&osCsid=5ede0271171a101fc990aead9161d7ea

Das sind bekannte Sachen mit entsprechend teuren Plug-Ins.

Eine kostenlose Variante wäre
http://www.blender.org/


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

Also die Firma besteht aus Schülern und deswegen schrieb ich Schülerfirma aber mit der schule hat das nichts zu tun und auf die frage welche Unternehmensform also ich möchte ein Einzelunternehmen gründen


----------



## Cromon (11. April 2010)

Ok, dann ist die Frage nach der Rechtsform ja erst recht interessant.

Und was meinst du zur Finanzierung?


----------



## smileyml (11. April 2010)

Interessant und zu hinterfragen ist doch wie man ohne Kentniss vom Inhalt selbigen bearbeiten möchte und dann noch ohne Geld?!
Und da du minderjhrig bist, müssen deine Eltern da sicher auch zustimmen - alleine schon wegen der Haftung.

Zum Herstellen von Felgen wäre sicher eine Fräse dienlich und wenn es auch mehrteilige werden sollen sicher auch noch Metallbaukenntnisse. Selbige sind beim Bauen von Fahrräder sogar unabdinglich da diese, wenn sie aus Metall sind aus Aluminium geschweißt oder aus Stahl gemufft und hart gelötet werden.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (11. April 2010)

Kai008 hat gesagt.:


> Klar.
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/fun-forum/358342-firma-brauche-hilfe.html
> 
> 
> Kannst du mir dass vielleicht näher erklären. Laut deinen Profil bist du ja "Firmenchef". Willst du jetzt ne echte Firma gründen? Willst du nur ein "virtuelle" Firma gründen? (Also rein für die Schule?)



Danke - war amüsant 

@MegaDesigns: Ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen...
Du hast keine Erfahrung mit "Firmen".

Informiere dich darüber doch erstmal!
Zumal du eine ins Handelsregister eingetragene "Firma" von deinen Eltern eintragen lassen musst,
da du minderjährig bist.

bo


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

also mein Finanzen also ich hab 45€ zur Verfügung pro monat


----------



## Kai008 (11. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht wie es in D ist, aber in AT benötigt man mal vorher einen Gewerbeschein, den man entweder beim Abschluss einer Hochschule (HAS, HAK oder vergleichbares) bekommt oder man bei anderen Leuten mieten kann. Allerdings darf man bei uns "eine Firma gründen" (also selbstständig arbeiten), solange man unter 11k € Nettogewinn/Jahr bleibt. Und ich sehe die Werbung und deren Rechtschreibung schon vor meinen geistigen Auge, mich würde es wundern wenn ihr überhaupt Kundschaft bekommts. Max. wenn ihr wirklich eine Entbindungs-Abteilung haben werden.

Edit: Dein Taschengeld? Verkaufe doch Limonade am Straßenrand, damit könntest du dich wirklich zur eigenen Firma hocharbeiten.


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

also wie sieht es den dann mit einer privaten Schülerfirma, weil in der schule da haben wir eine und sind nicht als Gewerbe angemeldet und ferndienen 210€ im Quartal


----------



## smileyml (11. April 2010)

Um es hier abzukürzen denke ich, ich sollte dir sagen, dass du mit dem Budget nichts in dieser Richtung machen kannst. Sicher kann man sich mit freier Software behelfen - sofern diese für gwerbliche Zwecke genutzt werden darf, aber bei deinen bisher geäußerten Ideen brauchst du einige teuere Maschinen für die Metallverarbeitung und entsprechend ausgebildetes Fachpersonal, welches auch Geld verdienen will.
Kurz um kann man sagen oder muss es sogar - "das t so nicht".

Du kannst dir nur zusammen mit Freunden irgendwas suchen, was ihr mit den vorhandenen Wissen und ohne großes Budget machen und irgendwie an den Mann bringen könnt. Und wenn es denn Industriedesign ist, sollte man sich als "Schülerfirma" wohl eher Partner in der Wirtschaft suchen. Und falls ihr dann sehr gut seid, entsteht vielleicht eine win-win-Situation. Ansonsten war es halt ein Jugendtraum.


edit: MegaDesigns entweder bemühst du dich ab jetzt etwas mehr bei der Formulierung deiner Beiträge oder neben der mündlichen Verwarnung muss selbige schriftlich erteilt werden.


----------



## CookieBuster (11. April 2010)

Ich muss sagen, ich war schon seit längerem nicht mehr so amüsiert wie nach dem Durchlesen vom alten Thread (weiter oben genannt worden) :suspekt:

Du solltest dir vielleicht doch nocheinmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen was du da eigentlich sagst. Ich bezeweifel, dass du als 15 jähriger eine Firma leiten kannst. Da kommt mehr Arbeit auf einen zu, als du dir vorstellen kannst!

Am Anfang ist man normalerweise alleine, bzw wenn man jemanden kennt der die selben Interessen hat, dann vielleicht noch zu zweit bis viert. Angenommen du sollst nun ein Werbeprospekt schreiben, oder jemandem einen Offiziellen Brief schreiben (keine Ahnung was, aber da gibts immer etwas was kommt), dann bezweifel ich stark, dass man diesen dann auch nur komplett durchliest, denn mit deiner Schriftform, Sprache (Wortwahl) und Stylistik will sich das keiner Antun. Ich finde es schon schwierig das hier wirklich zu lesen, und das ist ein Forum, in dem gernen mal etwas "schlampiger" geschrieben wird..
Da zählt auch nicht die Ausrede "Rechtschreibschwäche", denn Satzbau, Kommata und Groß- Kleinschreibung lässt sich durch nochmaliges lesen problemlos ausbessern. Auch Absätze und Leerzeilen sollen ihren Nutzen haben habe ich so gehört ..

Was ich damit sagen will, in einfach, leicht verständlichen Worten, vergiss es! Melde dich bei einer bereits bestehenden Firma, mache eine Ausbildung, arbeite dich zu einem Abteilungsleiter oder dergleichen nach oben und denke *dann* nach, wie du deine eigene Firma gründen könntest. Dann besitzt du die nötige Erfahrung in dieser Branche, Probleme die sich ergeben und vorallem hast dir auch gewisse Führungsqualitäten angeeignet, die für die Leitung einer Firma, auch wenn es nur eine Schülerfirma ist, absolut überlebensnotwendig sind.

Ich kann hier aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, denn ich bin selbst in einer sog. Schülerfirma, seit Anfang an. Deshalb sehe ich wie schwierig das ist und mit was man alles kämpfen muss. Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, ich bin äußerst froh, dass ich nicht der Chef bin, sondern nur in der Modulprogrammierung angesiedelt bin.


so long
Keks


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

nein danke das geht nicht weil ich mich jetzt schon Monate damit beschäftige also muss ich noch dazu sagen das ich Maschinen beschlafen will wenn ich Geld ferndiene

ja ich bin auch seit Anfang an bei unserer Schülerfirma dabei und ich habe das Logo und den namen Entworfen


----------



## Kai008 (11. April 2010)

MegaDesigns hat gesagt.:


> das ich Maschinen beschlafen will



Ist das legal? O_O'


----------



## CookieBuster (11. April 2010)

Dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass man normalerweise Maschinen nicht "beschläft" mit seinem "ferdienten" Geld 


Außerdem würdest du ziemlich lange brauchen um so eine Maschine zu kaufen. Mit deinem jetzigen monatlichen "Budget" (wohl Taschengeld) würde es auch nur lächerliche 1852 *Jahre* dauern, bis du ungefähr in die Preisklasse von dem kommst, was du gerne hättest..


----------



## chmee (11. April 2010)

Der letzte Satz ist mal  wieder nicht gelungen.. Also, als Erstes bemühst Du Dich um ein Praktikum in einer Firma, die etwas macht, was Du Dir vorstellst. Danach bist Du um Vieles schlauer und brauchst nicht solche sinnfreien Fragen stellen. DENN : Sogar wenn Du die richtige Antwort bekommst, wirst Du damit aller Voraussicht nichts  damit anfangen können, weil Du (1) kein Geld hast, (2) keine Ahnung, wie mit dem Equipment umzugehen und (3) absolut keine Ahnung von Betriebsführung,Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Gewinnerzielungsabsichten.

Und nun die -inzwischen nötige- Drohung :

*Wenn dieser Thread nicht heute Abend noch eine (wunderliche) Wendung erfährt, wird er morgen geschlossen sein.
*

mfg chmee


----------



## Erik (11. April 2010)

Gibt es hier nicht eine Regelung das man 16 sein muss um auf diesem Forum Beiträge schreiben zu dürfen?


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

also sagen wir mall eine CNC fräse die gebraucht ist kostet 750€ also 17 1/2 monate und wen noch einnahmen dann rechne mall von 15-16monate


----------



## smileyml (11. April 2010)

Du als "Geschäftsführer" solltest wissen, das deine/eure Homepage sich sofort ändern sollte um nicht evtl. durch irgendwelche Leute verklagt zu werden. Und das fehlende Impressum ist dabei nur ein Punkt.


----------



## CookieBuster (11. April 2010)

So rein Interesse mäßig, wo stand die URL zu der Hp? Würde sie doch auch gerne mal sehen


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

smileyml

will st du die Seite verändern aber für 0 dann schicke ich dir die login daten

http://speciadesigns.de.tl


----------



## CookieBuster (11. April 2010)

MegaDesigns hat gesagt.:


> smileyml
> 
> will st du die Seite verändern aber für 0 dann schicke ich dir die login daten




Finde ich jetzt doch etwas frech... Warum sollte er, aufgrund von (konstruktiver) Kritik, das tun wollen?


----------



## smileyml (11. April 2010)

MegaDesigns hat gesagt.:


> smileyml
> 
> will st du die Seite verändern aber für 0 dann schicke ich dir die login daten
> 
> http://speciadesigns.de.tl



Danke, aber für 0 zu arbeiten, kann ich mir nicht leisten.


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

also ich meine nur denn ich habe eine LRS schwäche und wenn er es besser kann dann soll er 

kriegst ein 3D Modell als Gegenleistung


----------



## Kai008 (11. April 2010)

Mit dem Kopf über die Tastatur zu rollen ist keine Lese/Rechtschreibschwäche.
Entferne mal die Werbung und den grottenhässlichen Intro auf der Homepage, und zeig darauf ein paar Beispiele, was du/ihr kannst/könnt. Und dann wüsste ich noch gerne was ein 2D-Model ist, ich dachte sowas nennt sich "Bild".


----------



## Erik (11. April 2010)

Manchmal frage ich mich echt wie viele Leute im Internet eine Lese-Rechtschreib-Schwäche haben...
"Offline" bin noch nie einem damit begegnet...

EDIT: selten so gelacht heute


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

richtig ein 2Dmodell ist ein bild aber die LRS ist wahr


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

Also ich habe jetzt eine andere frage und zwar ob es möglich ist einen Partner zu finden wenn ja melden sie sich bitte bei mir und was sagt ihr dazu oder beantwortet mall meine frage welche Maschinen brauche ,am zum herstellen eines Fahrrad oder Felgen so wie Treibstofftanks oder ähnliches


----------



## smileyml (11. April 2010)

Was willst du bei einem Fahrrad herstellen?
...nur den Rahmen oder das fahrfertige Rad?


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

also mann kann ja ein Fahrrad so aussehen lassen wie eine Chopper also kann man ja eine menge herstellen z.b. Schutzbleche und einen fake tank und alles andere und das wichtigste die Felgen der reifen aber dafür brauch man Maschinen nur welche


----------



## Cromon (11. April 2010)

Ich muss da mal kurz vom Thema abschweifen...

Ein guter Bekannter (früher zur Schulzeit einer meiner besten Kollegen) ist/war Legastheniker. Ich habe mich damit beschäftigt und aus diesem Grund gehe ich jedes Mal fast die Palme hoch wenn ich jemanden von LRS reden höre.

LRS ist eines der Modeworte in Deutschland. Ja, ich sage bewusst "in Deutschland". Ich bin Schweizer mit französischen Wurzeln und kann daher von diesen beiden Ländern berichten. Fragt man hier die Leute was LRS ist oder ob sie schonmal davon gehört haben lautet die Antwort in praktisch allen Fällen "Lese- Rechtschreibschwäche? Noch nie gehört. Das ist doch einfach Legasthenie, oder?". Auf diese Frage muss man mittlerweile leider antworten: Normalerweise ist LRS Legasthenie, in Deutschland ist es die Ausrede für fehlende Erziehung.

Leute die wirklich unter Legasthenie leiden finden das peinlich. Sie setzen alles daran dass ihre Texte so leserlich wie möglich sind. Sie gehen in unzählige Kurse um ihr Aufnahmevermögen zu verbessern, üben wie die versessenen um nicht als Aussenseiter zu zählen. Der Bekannte den ich erwähnte bat mich oft Briefe und Texte auf Schreibmaschine (damals gab es noch kein richtiges E-Mail) vor der definitiven Fassung durchzulesen und kritisch zu verbessern, auch wenn es sich um private Dinge handelte, da er auf keine Fall wollte dass jemand seine Schwäche bemerkt.

Dieses Verhalten zeigte sich mir bei bisher allen Leuten von denen ich weiss, dass sie wirklich eine Schwäche bezüglich Schrift und Sprache haben. Und genau das macht den Unterschied zu LRS in Deutschland. 

Da ich einige Freunde in Deutschland habe pflege ich auch den Kontakt und die Reise dorthin. Dabei ist das auch oft ein Thema. Wenn man jemanden fragt, warum seine Texte so schlecht formuliert sind heisst es nüchtern und emotionslos "Hab halt ne LRS.". Kein Wille zur Verbesserung, keine Wille zur Änderung. Bedenkt man auch, dass knapp 4% der Bevölkerung unter einer Schwäche (in welcher Form auch immer) in Schrift leidet so ist die Tatsache, dass praktisch jeder dritte Jugendliche behauptet eine LRS zu haben äusserst speziell.

Oft habe ich mir überlegt warum die überhaupt dazu kommen das vorzugeben. Und da kommen die Eltern ins Spiel. Ein Kind will nicht lernen. Ein Kind will draussen spielen, mit Freunden zusammen sein, Spass haben, die Welt erleben, aber doch sicher nicht drin hocken und büffeln. Zur guten Erziehung gehört es aber genau das zu ändern. Das Lernen zum Erleben zu machen, den Spass dafür zu wecken. Das ist - da kann ich aus Erfahrung sprechen, ich bin auch gerade daran - nicht immer einfach. Vielen Eltern ist das zu viel, sie lassen die Kinder tun und lassen was sie wollen.

Früher oder später ist das aber schlecht. Es heisst "Du, der Sohn von Meiers ist aber auch bisschen dämlich, oder? Das hat er sicher von den Eltern...", "Müllers Tochter ists wohl vom Kopf zwischen die Arme gerutscht...". Oh jeh, was jetzt? Die Lerunwilligkeit des Kindes hat ja plötzlich Einfluss auf die Reputation der Eltern. Etwas ändern, nein danke, viel zu mühsam! Man sucht sich den nächsten Arzt mit Verbindung zu seinem Bruder dem Sprachtherapeuten auf, dieser stellt breitwillig die Diagnose LRS und das Problem ist gelöst. "Unser Kind hat halt eine schwerer Krankheit was Lesen und Schreiben anbelangt, wir können da nichts machen."

Und das ist der Anfang vom Ende.


----------



## Yannic1994 (11. April 2010)

Hallo erstmal ich habe durch einen Bekannten diesen Thread verfolgt und dacht ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu, denn das ist meiner Ansicht nach ziemlich lächerlich.

1. du hast keine Kohle aber willst dir Maschinen beschaffen die du erst in 1852 Jahren abbezahlt hast (falls du wirklich so hartnäckig bist)
2. würde ich auch gerne mal wissen wie lange du dich schon mit diesem Thema auseinander gesetzt hast ich meine wie lange erstellst du schon diese Modelle?
3. würde ich gerne mal etwas von deinen bereits erstellten Modellen sehen ich möchte wissen wie gut du eigentlich bist

noch ne Frage am Rande, machst du jetzt wirklich noch werbung für deine "Firma" oder warum fragst du auf einmal nach einem Partner

EDIT: "Mit dem Kopf über die Tastatur zu rollen ist keine Lese/Rechtschreibschwäche." @Kai008 das ist echt gut gewesen ich hab mich gekringelt vor lachen


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

Yannic1994
3. würde ich gerne mal etwas von deinen bereits erstellten Modellen sehen ich möchte wissen wie gut du eigentlich bist

alo gib mir deine email adresse oder msn add und ich schicke dir Bilder von meinen Kreationen


----------



## Cromon (11. April 2010)

Warum veröffentlichst du sie nicht hier? Da du einen Partner suchst wäre das sicher hilfreich.


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

meine Kreationen


----------



## CookieBuster (11. April 2010)

Kurze Frage, sind das absichtlich die schlechten?

zum ersten: Also, sonderlich viel sieht man ja nicht. Das ist weder auf die Verarbeitung ausgelegt (Details), noch sieht es lebensnah aus (Werbung)
zum zweiten: Was stellt das dar? Könnte nen Heißluftballon sein...
zum dritten: Ich will sehen wie man mit dem Teil fährt, das hat ja nicht mal Gangschaltung


----------



## Cromon (11. April 2010)

Also für mich als Laien sieht der Feuerstuhl eigentlich ganz nett aus, da lässt sich sicher was machen, aber nicht als Dateinamen "Sehr gut gemacht von mir.jpg" wählen, das klingt irgendwie suboptimal...

Dem Logo fehlt etwas der Aufhänger, Schwarz in Schwarz, naja.


----------



## Erik (11. April 2010)

Kann ich den Motor mal von innen sehen?


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

wie meinst du das mit dem motor


----------



## Erik (11. April 2010)

Wie ich das verstanden habe willst du solche Sachen "selber" bauen...
Dann solltest du das Modell doch wenigstens voll-funktionsfähig geplant haben.
Wie willst du das sonst selber bauen?


----------



## Yannic1994 (11. April 2010)

ich hab noch mal ne Frage sollte dieser Feuerstuhl nicht eigentich ein Fahrrad sein. Denn du hast die ganze Zeit von Fahrrädern gesprochen und Fahrrädern in Chopper Form aber DAS ist defenitiv ein Bike und kein Fahrrad falls es doch eins seien soll wo sind dann die Pedale?


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

also das ist richtig aber auf dem bild das ist meine vorlage
Anhang anzeigen 51884


----------



## Dr Dau (11. April 2010)

Hallo!



MegaDesigns hat gesagt.:


> also mein Finanzen also ich hab 45€ zur Verfügung pro monat


Wenn die Fahrräder/Felgen in den öffentlichen Strassenverkehr sollen, dann muss Du aber noch lange sparen.
Denn dann hat der TÜV auch noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden (Festigkeitsgutachten, geprüfte Sicherheit etc.).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Erik (11. April 2010)

MegaDesigns hat gesagt.:


> also das ist richtig aber auf dem bild das ist meine vorlage
> Anhang anzeigen 51884



Deadlink Zeichenfüller


----------



## Erik (11. April 2010)

deiner PM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi hast du msn oder skype dann können wir mall über das thema sprechen.
> 
> mfg Dennis



und WAS willst du besprechen?


----------



## Dr Dau (11. April 2010)

Erik hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es hier nicht eine Regelung das man 16 sein muss um auf diesem Forum Beiträge schreiben zu dürfen?


Ja!


> das Mindestalter für eine aktive Teilnahme bzw. die Mitgliedschaft an tutorials.de ist auf 16 Jahre festgelegt


Quelle: Nutzungsregeln


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

das thema was wir hier behandeln


----------



## Yannic1994 (11. April 2010)

was ist denn jetzt los willst du dir schon wieder kostenlos Hilfe erschleichen in dem du jemanden dazu bringst etwas für dich zu tun.


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

ich hab da mall ne frage und zwar Yannic1994 ich kann auch mit jemanden sprechen ohne etwas zu wollen


----------



## Yannic1994 (11. April 2010)

1. das ist keine Frage sondern ein Aussagesatz soviel zur Grammatik
2. war es bisher in diesem Thread so das du immer jemanden dazu bewegen wolltest irgendetwas für dich für 0 zu tun da ist es doch klar wenn man auf soetwas spekuliert


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

kann sich jemand mit mir per skype oder msn in Kontakt treten um zu besprechen was ich besser machen kann


----------



## CookieBuster (11. April 2010)

Dafür braucht man kein Skype. Fang mal an mit der Rechtschreibung und *Grammatik!*, der deutschen, an.


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

ich meine vom Desining her


----------



## CookieBuster (11. April 2010)

Und ich meine von deiner grässlichen Rechtschreibung her...


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

also jetzt lassen wir mall meine Rechtschreibung weg ok


----------



## Erik (11. April 2010)

MegaDesigns hat gesagt.:


> also jetzt lassen wir mall meine Rechtschreibung weg ok



1. ein Satzzeichen fehlt! Entweder "." (auch Punkt genannt), ein "," (das ist das Komma), ein "!" (ein Ausrufezeichen) oder ein "?" (Fragezeichen).
Je nach Satzzeichen verändert sich dann auch der Sinn des Satzes! Also aufpassen welches du setzt.
2. was soll "mall" heißen? etwa "mal"?

Gruß
Erik


----------



## Kai008 (11. April 2010)

Dann lass du sie aber auch weg. 

Nein, mal ernsthaft. Ich habe das Gefühl, du willst nur Geld scheffeln, und ich bezweifel, dass unter der Vorraussetzung eine Firma auch Erfolg haben kann. Ansonst könntest du dir genau ein Praktikum besorgen, da lernst du warscheinlich auch was, und hast eventuell eine Referenz, mit der du dir einen Job suchen kannst. Irgendwann kannst du dich dann vielleicht auch selbstständig machen, aber so wird das niemals was werden, alleine schon weil kein Buchhalter deine Rechnungen entziffern können wird.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. April 2010)

@MegaDesigns: Bitte gib dir in Zukunft ein wenig mehr Mühe beim Schreiben deiner Postings. 
Lieber 10 Minuten mehr fürs Schreiben aufwenden als schnell "dahingerotzte" Beiträge. 
Ganz nach dem Motto: Gibst du dir keine Mühe geb ich mir auch keine.

@Alle anderen: Bitte wieder auf der sachlichen und nicht persönlichen Ebene kommunizieren, ok?

Danke und viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## smileyml (11. April 2010)

Nun gut, meines Erachtens führt auch das zu keinem sonderlich inhaltsprägnanten Gespräch.

*-closed-*

MegaDesign, wenn du Designverbesserungsvorschläge zu einzelnen Projekten suchst, empfehle ich dir die Werkstatt im Showroom. Bzgl. deiner/eurer Geschäftsidee bedarf es wohl vorerst weiterer Konkretisierung und genauerer Darstellung eurer Fähigkeiten und Referenzen - und für dich als evtl. "Geschäftsführer" ein wenig mehr Kenntnis wie und wo du Partner oder auch Geld organisieren kannst. Stichwort: Existenzgründung etc.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. April 2010)

MegaDesigns,

neben all der (durchaus berechtigten) Kritik an deinem reichlich
undurchdachten Vorhaben und der teils sehr wirren Beiträge
muss ich dich auch mal loben.

Du hast dich trotz aller Häme und spitzen Kommentare absolut
vorbildlich verhalten! Du bist nicht irgendwie beleidigend oder
aggressiv geworden. Dafür gibt es von mir an dieser Stelle ein
Lob in der Hoffung, dass dich das motiviert, auch deine Beiträge
inhaltlich ein wenig besser zu durchdenken und ordentlicher  zu
schreiben.

Gruß
Martin


----------

